# Cost information for structural steel



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Does anyone have any cost data that will give me a reasonabl idea of what (2) of these should cost me (the steel beam not the trailer of logs)?









It's WF 36" x 256# x 32' beam - surplus. Even a rough price per pound for structural beam will help. I have a transportation quote but don't have the material cost info I need to finish up my estimate this weekend. Thank you for any help you can offer.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey Pipe, 
I'll PM you a phone number, My buddy could give you a good figure but he wont be in until monday and his only internet access is at the office.

Bob


----------



## lpsonbuilders (Jan 9, 2005)

*Steel prices!*

I would also check google.com search for links if you need something fast!
Steel prices.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks for your help guys. I just checked my e-mail and lo and behold I'm not the only one working on quotes this weekend. The steel quote came in a little while ago. FYI it was $0.20 per# for 16384# plus $900 shipping from New Haven, CT. Thanks again.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

lpsonbuilders said:


> I would also check google


That's great advice. I'm always amazed at what you can find at Google. That's how I found the surplus steel I'm looking at. My kids use the 'image' locator to find most of the pictures they need for school work.
Years ago I thought Alta Vista was the 'bees knees' but now I think it's hard to beat a good Google search.


----------

